# Unknown Farm House, Groeswen



## bonniemcprice (Aug 8, 2010)

Exploring some country Lanes between Pontypridd and Caerphilly, I came across a derelict farm and out buildings.

As of yet, I have not found any information about these.

All of the fields surroundings the house were ful of live stock, and the opposite field had a brand new farm house in it.

It just seems such a waste of a lovely house and surroundings, and there is already evidence of the local pikeys coming onto the property so who knows how much longer it will be around.

sorry some of these are not rotated, no matter how many times I have now tried they will not upload here the correct way!

Apologies any how 
B. 

View of property






Out buildings

Inside barn























Back view of house


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like the whole thing is about to collapse any minute!!


----------



## Alansworld (Aug 9, 2010)

How wonderful. My kind of place, I could spend hours mooching there.

A


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely site. I adore how it seems to be slowly melting into the hillside. Very nice find, Bonnie.


----------



## Labb (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautifull pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks every one, there are more photos on photobucket... please excuse my dog who ran into every one!


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2010)

I do like this. Such a shame it has been left to get into this state


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 20, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> I do like this. Such a shame it has been left to get into this state



i know 
this is my kinda place! i just wish i had some cash stashed some where to but this and sort it and live the dream!!


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2010)

bonniemcprice said:


> i know
> this is my kinda place! i just wish i had some cash stashed some where to but this and sort it and live the dream!!



Me too...........but until I win the lottery I will just continue to dream the dream instead


----------



## ro51ter (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi All

Does anyone know who owns this place?

Ive been there many times looking around, there is also quite a strange under ground storage unit in the next feil.! Some kind on under ground bunker!

This place has been empty for a very long time!!!!

Any info would be a great help???

Thanks

Rob


----------



## hnmisty (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely location, looks like it was once a lovely place too. 
I could probably spend several hours there too!


----------



## bonniemcprice (Feb 4, 2011)

underground bunker??! omg tell me where it is!
better get me a torch!!



ro51ter said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know who owns this place?
> 
> ...


----------



## astro23 (Feb 10, 2011)

I was up there the other day! Nice place, as for the 'underground bunker' it belongs to welsh water, its some sort of underground reservoir.  

Here are some of my pics, since were on the subject [hope you don't mind!]  































And the bunker...


----------

